# Costly film score sheets



## Kabur

I wanted to recreate, for the sake of learning midi orchestration, some famous modern soundtrack such as Hedwig's Theme from Harry Potter only to find out I would have to buy an entire book of a bunch of scores from John Williams for 50$. 

Is there a way to obtain just this one score? I always thought, perhaps naively, that music sheets are free for people to analyze and learn from. I know there are tons of free scores of classical composers, but I wanted something with very modern feel to it and contemporary sound to recreate. If not Hedwig's Theme, are there perhaps any other famous film scores for free or at least lower price?


----------



## PetrB

Welcome to the realms of music _not in the public domain,_ i.e. the copyrights are still on the material.

You will see similar prices on full orchestral scores for much older 'modern classical' from the early 1900's as well as 'the newer musics.'

On a personal front, I can not understand why people are making midi recreations of scores, often with hideously bad-sounding cheesy samples, the whole set on quantize so musically, it is a stillborn floating dead in the water before its first playthrough


----------

